# 1997 Bianchi Alloro



## clm56 (Dec 19, 2009)

I just purchased a like new 1997 Bianchi Alloro.I don't think it's been ridden a dozen times for a total of less than 100 miles.I'm trying to figure out where it was built.Every tag on it says "Made in Italy".All the Campy components are marked "Made in Italy as well.Is there a way of telling whether or not it was made somewhere else and assembled in Italy?Except for the chrome lugs, the frame looks just like a 2010 Dolomiti right down to the ovalized down tube where it meets the bottom bracket and lugged oval chain stays.The serial number is 71004307M and it was taken into dealer inventory 1/18/1997 and sold to the original owner 3/11/1998.The sales price was $2099.95.I love the way it rides and it fits me perfectly.I have been riding Felts and Cannondales the last couple of years and forgot how nice a steel bike rides.Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimmieharrell (Apr 10, 2011)

I am aware that this is an old post, but I decided to respond with a link to you question. I ride a 1999 Bianchi Alloro by the way. Where was my bike made?: http://allanti.com/articles/where-was-my-bike-made-pg328.htm


----------



## clm56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.I had already read that article and that had lead me to ask the question.I a have since sold the Alloro and am now riding a De Rosa SLX which I really think was made in Italy( at least the frame) because the gentleman I purchased it from had done a 3 week cycling trip in Italy when he purchased it.


----------

